# Auriculares inalambricos



## Luys (Mar 6, 2006)

Muy buenas a todos, hace poco me compre unos auriculares inalambricos que funcionan a traves de la frecuencia de radio, el campo de frecuencia es de 88-108 Mhz y dice q alcanza asta 25 metros, pero en cuanto me siento el el sofa pierdo la señal. Mi pregunata es si alguien me puede ayudar con un amplificador de frecuencia, o algo que me solucione esto.

Muxas gracias.


----------



## selim (Mar 6, 2006)

un amplificador de frecuencia ya seria bastante exagerado creo yo para algo que la mayoria de las veces es algo tan simple  como  retocarle la antena un poco  y listo , a mi me paso varias veces  que movia para  un lado el emisor y se  interferia  lo dejaba  quieto y funcionaba , si no es eso , dame mas información del circuito , modelo , descripciones detalladas  lo que se te ocurra ,   chau


----------



## Luys (Mar 7, 2006)

He movido el transmisor a todos los sitios posibles y se me sigue cortando, al principio parece q va bien, pero en cuanto mueves un poco la cabeza se va. Son unos auriculares bastante humildes (12?) Mira aki te pongo lo suyo: 

Frecuencia local: 98.2 Mhz +5%
Campo de frecuencia: 88-108 Mhz


Y no sabria que mas decirte. Lo estuve urgando por dentro, pero no consegui nada. 
Eso de retocar la antena, a q te refieres?? 

Lo del amplificador seria posible?? Solucionaria el problema?? Esq soy un aficionado a la electronica y no me importaria acerlo.
Bueno, gracias por to, a ver si me puedes ayudar.


----------



## selim (Mar 8, 2006)

con retocarle la antena me refiero a ponerle un alambre de cobre aislado , por lo comun los auriculares humildes tienen un cablecito muy fino que se mueve para todos lados  si no  es eso entonces  fijate bien en la antena del emisor que conectas al grabador  fijate que los cables apantallados esten bien , y que no hagan contacto con la placa , fijate tambien en el largo del cable que es lo que da mas problemas, queno sea muy largo  , ese que va a la ficha suerte  chau


----------



## SGG (Mar 9, 2006)

mmm la proxima compra los que no son por radio, los que som por infrarrojos... que sirven para mirar TV, tenes que tener contacto visual con el tv. 
pero ahora que ya los tenes trataria de trabajar con las antenas... ambas... de alargarlas un poco. 
Hacer un algo como lo que pedis te va a salir mas caro y mas problemas que comprarte uno bueno menos humilde jee


----------



## lucelis (May 27, 2008)

hola mi nombre es lucy y quisiera que alguien me ayudara, es que estoy armando el auricular inalambrico, pero solo tiene un alcanse de 2 metro y lo quiero de 10metros me dice tengo que colocarle mas transistores con IR, pero como lo pongo.
porfa si alguien.


----------



## selim (May 31, 2008)

holaa gente hace mucho q no entraba , miren me harte de ese viejo auricular inalambrico q es una radio pequeña con parlantes q llevas en la cabeza  ,ese modelo q adjunta  un microfono inalambrico q enchufas  al tele o a cualquier aparato aparato de musica ese ya fue . Hace tiempo me encontre con un circuito pequeño de un microfono inalambrico de  fm muy similar , lo revise y vi q usaba un transistor q estaba roto y me puse a probar con transistores le puse un "945y " de esos q se encuentran en los televisores , y donde estaba el microfono le puse un cable al negativo, q va a la  ficha de auriculares , y el otro (+)una pata de un 104 en la otra pata un potenciometro en serie, de ahi un cablecito   al centro de la ficha  de auriculares , usa una sola pila y al tener un alambre de cobre   de 5 cm  de antena tiene un alcande de 30 metros , lo conecto al tele y sintonizo en la radio , puedo grabar musica entrevistas televisadas y el sonido es muy bueno , la estabilidad de la señal es perfecta por mas q lo pegues y lo muevas ni se mosquea . es una opcion no se fijate , hay buenos circuitos de fm  q podes modificar para usarlos asi con una ficha para conectar , en vez de q lleve un microfono .  fijate los circuitos q lleven transistores comunes los bc 548 , o equivalentes 3904, 2n2222 o bc238 , o podes modificar el q se le conoce como scorpion , es un microfono espia inalambrico , le volas el microfono y le pones una ficha espero q les  sirva   . vere si puedo subir fotos  bye


----------



## electrodan (Jun 5, 2008)

El auricular que comenta Luys trabaja en la frecuencia de fm comercial. Si el tx (transmisor) modula en fm (lo mas probable) el receptor es uno comun y corriente de fm.
El tx es un emisor de fm de muy baja potencia.
Si querés mas alcance armate uno de estos que están en el foro que tienen bastante alcance y para una habitación da y sobra.
Otra posibilidad es que el auricular sea un receptor de fm con muy poca ganancia, ahí te toca retocar el circuito.
Fijate un poquito en la circuitería, por lo menos si tiene algún integrado o cuantos transistores


----------



## Gabriel Eddy Rodriguez D (Nov 20, 2008)

Me llamo Gabriel y estoy asiendo un auricular inalambrico, pero el problema es que es de un alcance de 2m con transistores y el que nececito tiene que ser de un alcance de 10m o mas con CI, es para mi proyecto de electronica aplicada . Aber si me pueden ayudar!
muchas gracias


----------



## francisco b (May 18, 2009)

hola... quisiera algo de ayuda con este circuito www.electronic-circuits-diagrams.com/audioimages/3.jpg pues se me ha hecho imposible encontrar el BEL187 y el BD140. Quisiera saber si puedo utilizar otro transistor con las mismas caracteristicas.


----------



## tiotal (May 18, 2009)

El BD 140 es muy común , no deberias de tener problemas , sirve el BD 138  o  El BD 136 en principio cualquier transistor PNP que permita corrientes de 1A pues aunque el consumo no será ese si que habrán picos importantes. El otro transistor dependemos de dos factores la impedancia de los auriculares (si es baja la corriente será mayor) y de la ganancia . Puede ser perfectamente un BC 639 que permite  bastante corriente pero la beta no es muy grande. Una solución sería montar un circuito darlinton. Si el casco es de alta impedancia un BC 516 que es un darlinton  por si podría funcionar.


----------



## luis2006 (Jun 27, 2009)

yo tengo el mismo proyecto.... y los mismos problemas pero quisiera saber como conseguiste el transformador de audio
porque no lo consigo o como pedirlo?.... y lo mismo con el photo transistor.... muchas gracias....


----------

